# Newly diagnosed--does anyone use Elavil?



## bjb_1967 (Jun 9, 2003)

I have recently been diagnosed with IBS, altho I have had the problem for years.I also have anxiety/panic disorder that is tied with it. I have the diarrhea problem, which means long car trips are sometimes a nightmare.I take Bentyl when I need it, but have been prescribed Elavil. Has anyone had any problems with this antidepressant or has it done any good for anyone?What are the side effects that most of you experience?While I do not like having this disease, at least it has been diagnosed--it's not all in my head, like some people think.Thanks in advance for any input.bjb


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

Yes I am Constipation predomenant and elivil seemed to constipate me more.You may become very sleepy when you first start it but it wears off.Stay out of direct sunlight or you will burn.I hope it works for you! I have a new script called pamelor now. I will start it soon.If it does not work, there are many more to try.


----------



## RPMGINA (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi. I have just been diagnosed with IBS. Been suffering for YEARS. I am 47. Have had an increasing problem since my teens. I have been on all kinds of antidepressants, even though they helped my anxiety/depression they increased my diahrea severly. I switched docs recently and he has me trying a med called Cholesttyramine.. a cholestrial (spelling?) med which is for bile acid resin... which I have only read about on one website as being a med for IBS. It seems to help slightly. Whenever I eat or drink anything I have the big D. I also supplement with Imodium if I know I have to go someplace or be in a meeting. It is very depressing. But I hope with this new site I discovered I will get more help. Oh I am also on Synthroid for my thyroid and Effexor for Panic attacks. A little helpful and hasn't caused worsen symptoms elsewhere. Nice to meet you. ~gina


----------



## bjb_1967 (Jun 9, 2003)

Nice to meet you, too. I recently visited my sister a couple of hours away. I used Immodium and Bentyl, but still felt the panic and anxiety of being on the interstate and the "what if"s kicking in.. but still a bit leery about using Elavil. I keep hearing it makes me drowsy. I can't be drowsy in my work.


----------



## buttmunch (Dec 17, 2002)

My previous GI specialist put me on Elavil 75 mg. I was on it for about 2 weeks or so. Although the pain was gone, I gained a significant amount of weight that I had to buy a new pair of jeans. I was constantly eating huge portions of food. For example, every morning, I would have 3 small boxes of cereal (the kind that you can buy as a 12 pack). One box is the norm for me. I also was sleeping on average 12 hours a day. I also had a little bit of pain, but that was possibly due to some gynecological problems I was having as well. I have IBS C/D.


----------



## artemis54 (Jan 26, 2003)

My GI told me to take Elavil at bedtime, it would help me sleep better. He also said it has a constipating side effect. I'm IBS D.


----------

